# what is the mean age of the users of this site?



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I honestly thought majority of users were late 20s and early 30s. I'll go first, im 23.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Just shy of 26.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm slightly over 71 11/12ths.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm still mean at any age.:biggrin:


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nemo2 said:


> I'm slightly over 71 11/12ths.


really? im impressed!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Like the Beatles song: When I'm sixty-four 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCss0kZXeyE


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

ashin1 said:


> really? im impressed!


Simply a matter of continuing to breathe for an extended period. :wink: (28 days until my 72nd......which will be spent in Tórshavn.)

Oh....to make it easier for an (anonymous) overview, you might want to establish a Poll, (details under site FAQs).


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

28. Birthday is September 19th!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

ashin1 said:


> I honestly thought majority of users were late 20s and early 30s. I'll go first, im 23.


And I thought the opposite, that majority here are in their 50s or retired, so it's mostly Couch Potato and defensive strategies... I'm twice your age, 46, and find RFD forum more active, with more traders/short term investors (gamblers if you wish ) there - just compare "What did you buy?" threads in both forums to see the difference  

(But asking questions like "Why buy bonds, Canadian banks or European ETF now?" is not recommended on either forum... lol)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

6811 said:


> Like the Beatles song: When I'm sixty-four


Like a case of Beer: 24. :biggrin:


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

the poll is up my brethren!!!!!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you think those above 30 will be honest about their age on an anonymous forum?!

Try looking at the music thread.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

m3s said:


> Do you think those above 30 will be honest about their age on an anonymous forum?!


I was...but then I'm honest about everything.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

53. As James Brown said, 'I Feel Good!'


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

57, despite what my moniker says.....
Love all the advice in this forum, but IMHO health is far more important than money! But money is nice.....


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

42... some days I feel young, other days not so much.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

A maximum age of only 75?! That is ageism.... you could be sued.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

35,felt like it was only last week i was 29 lol.....


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

just like that ROUTE of the oldie tv show : 66


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

steve41 said:


> A maximum age of only 75?! That is ageism.... you could be sued.



only gave me up to 10 options LOL


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

55 here.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Do you think those above 30 will be honest about their age on an anonymous forum?!
> 
> Try looking at the music thread.


This comment makes no sense to me; perhaps you could clarify?

I don't see any reason why people over 30 would be more inclined to be dishonest about their age, unless you're suggesting that people who have not grown up with the internet throughout their entire lives would be more inclined to be more security conscious regarding personal info, which is probably true, but in that case wouldn't they more likely to still participate in the poll honestly, and just not post their personal info in the discussion thread below?

Unless you're suggesting that somehow it's better to be thought of as under 30 on an anonymous forum, which discusses financial matters, which seems even more mind boggling.

Anyhow, 51 here


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

mrPPincer said:


> This comment makes no sense to me; perhaps you could clarify?
> 
> I don't see any reason why people over 30 would be more inclined to be dishonest about their age,


I think m3s may simply have been referring to a line I first heard in the 1960's, "Never trust anyone over thirty".

http://www.berkeleydailyplanet.com/issue/2000-04-06/article/759


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

How do you set up a thread that takes a poll ?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> How do you set up a thread that takes a poll ?


How do you set up a Pole who takes a thread?

(please insert punchline here...)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> How do you set up a Pole who takes a thread?
> 
> (*please insert punchline here..*.)


 Punchline: I wouldn't touch this poll with a 6 and a 1/2ft Pole! :biggrin:
<as Elvis would say.."tank yew..tank yew very much!>


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

lonewolf said:


> How do you set up a thread that takes a poll ?


Start a new topic. Scroll down and you'll see the option to create a poll.


----------



## MasterCard (Aug 2, 2013)

Joined at 23, 24 now, 25 in 2 months. 
I'm poor either way.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I'm still mean at any age.:biggrin:


 ... fortunately, you're the fake mean on this forum. :biggrin:



> *MasterCard:* Joined at 23, 24 now, 25 in 2 months.
> * I'm poor either way.*


 ... ? how can that be? You're "MasterCard". :biggrin:

Looks like plenty of birthdays coming up in the next month or two - early happy birthday wishes! :cheerful: 

*To OP*: so is this poll being used for some purpose?


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

@beaver Nah I just thought it would be a fun way to share with each other how old we were and to see how much of a generation gap there is in this forum.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

carverman said:


> <as Elvis would say.."tank yew..tank yew very much!>


With Elvis in the state he was when he passed away, would the quote not be referred to as a 'Paunch-line?


----------



## Rubab20 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm 18, and I use this site to ask questions for homework, or help with a video game or something like that, that I can't find by myself on the internet.


----------



## axelis (Jan 13, 2015)

Is there a way to re-open the poll? Also how many users are very active on this forum (to get an idea of 66 respondents vs # of active users)?


----------

